# What shall I do? heavenly vs cherub



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I recently managed to get a second hand heavenly at a bit of a bargain. I've now also got the opportunity to buy a cherub, also at a bit of a bargain. Both are similar condition and age. They are essentially the same machine, I slightly prefer the look of the cherub. Would you:

A) keep the heavenly?

B) sell the heavenly and buy the cherub?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I like the Heavenly, having had 2 . I know they are a bit bigger but you either love the retro look or not! I doubt there is much between the 2 performance wise so I doubt you will see much if any difference. I guess it is down to aesthetics on this one


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I agree. Essentially it's the same machine inside, other than the tank which is about 1.5litre smaller in the cherub. The only reason I'm considering it is aesthetics. It's slightly smaller and square. Where I want to put it in the kitchen I think the square back and sides would look better.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Keep the heavenly due to the bigger reservoir


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

He just wants something else to clean


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Haha. Maybe


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

the 2 machines are pretty much identical under the skin! Should have that 4 hole tip tomorrow Ben, so PM me your address and I'll send it on


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

I would agree a bigger tank is a bonus. It's surprising how often I had to refill the cherub when I had one. Plus I reckon the Heavenly looks bit better if you have the space...


----------

